# Mögt ihr Klassik ?



## Disneyfreund (13. April 2014)

*Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Es gibt diese Umfrage schon für andere Musikrichtungen.

Jetzt Frage ich euch mag hier einer Klassik ?
Hasst ihr es?
Diesmal nach Notensystem.

Bei mir ist das so , ich finde Manche Klassischen-Musikstücke gut.
Wie z.B. Die Nussknackersuite.

Aber andere mag ich wieder nicht.

Mein Ding sind eher so Soundtrack mässige Sachen aus Filmen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ich höre gelegentlich Klassik, aber kenne mich da nicht gut aus. So Lieder wie "Hummelflug", "Ritt der Walküren" oder "Vier Jahreszeiten" sagen mir was. 

Meistens höre ich auch lieber Filmmusik. Sachen von Hans Zimmer, 2 Steps from Hell u.a.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

4 = Kann man sich ab und zu mal anhören, es gibt durchaus nette Stücke aber es ist nichts was ich täglich hören könnte.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ich sehe nicht alle Antwortmöglichkeiten, von 2 bis 5 sind nur Zahlen.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht alle Antwortmöglichkeiten, von 2 bis 5 sind nur Zahlen.



Na ordne einfach Klassik für Dich auf einer Skala von 1 (super) bis 6 (übel) ein. Bei mir ist es eine 4 geworden, ne 3 hätte ich eigentlich aber auch vergeben können.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ich glaube es geht nach dem Schulnotensystem 

[x] 5 1-2 Lieder kann man hören, mit dem Rest kann man mich jagen


----------



## Disneyfreund (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht alle Antwortmöglichkeiten, von 2 bis 5 sind nur Zahlen.



Jap das sind Zahlen wie beim Schulsystem.

Man kann es einfach gesagt auch als Abstufungen nehmen, wobei 1 für ich ♥Liebe♥ es und 6 für ich hasse es sind.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

[2]
Ich mag Klassik.
Habe keine präferierte Epoche. Von der Renaissance bis zur Romantik gibt es viele schöne Stücke.
Im Moment höre ich recht gerne die Stücke von Mili Balakirew.

edit:
Aber auch mancher Soundtrack hat es mir angetan. (James Horner - Braveheart, John Williams - Star Wars)


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Das ist mir klar!

Nur warum hast du bei PUnkt 1 dann was hingeschrieben und bei 6 aber bei den anderen weggelassen? Aber ok.

Ich nehme mal [x] 3!


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Mag Klassik überhaupt nicht. Volksmusik hör ich gern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

[x] 3
 Wenn dann aber eher ohne Gesangsarien


----------



## rabe08 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ich mag eigentlich mehr die moderne Klassik, d.h. 20. Jahrhundert aufwärts. Musik muß herausfordern und nicht unterhalten!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ich höre eher Filmmusik (Hans Zimmer, Steve Jablonsky, etc.), aber ab und zu höre ich gern auch Klassik. Meistens Beethoven.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Hmjo... [x] 1 

Ich mag zwar auch praktisch jede andere Art von Musik (ich meine MUSIK! Rap-Hiphop-Schei*e ist also draußen ), aber ein Pop/Rock-Stück hat man oft nach ein paar mal Hören wieder satt, "klassische" Musik (in Anführungszeichen weil sie durchaus auch aus Barock, Romantik, oder Moderne stammen kann  ) nutzt sich wesentlich langsamer ab.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (13. April 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmjo... [x] 1
> 
> Ich mag zwar auch praktisch jede andere Art von Musik (ich meine MUSIK! Rap-Hiphop-Schei*e ist also draußen ), aber ein Pop/Rock-Stück hat man oft nach ein paar mal Hören wieder satt, "klassische" Musik (in Anführungszeichen weil sie durchaus auch aus Barock, Romantik, oder Moderne stammen kann  ) nutzt sich wesentlich langsamer ab.



RapHipHop-******* hat manchmal mehr mit Musik und Kunst zu tun als vieles was in den Charts läuft. RapHipHop ist fast ein Sport und vieles einfach nur Hammer, aber das 'Volk' sieht nur die angeblichen Gangster, total bescheiden.

To Topic: Da ich Geige und Bratsche spiele, hab ich ne Menge mit Klassik und auch Barock zu tun. Manches ist ziemlich öde, aber die Leite waren definitiv Genies und in meinen Augen ist Klassik und orchestrale Musik für jedes epische Spiel/Film ein absolutes Muss.


----------



## addicTix (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Dank Schule hab ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll von Klassik. 
Das Stundenlange lernen um die ganzen Komponisten im Kopf zu haben plus deren Werke ... Nein danke, dass hat mich verdorben


----------



## Thallassa (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Als atmosphärische Aufwertung eines Metal-Stückes oder als neoklassische Strukturen im IDM kann ich das durchaus mögen - hier geht es aber wohl um reine klassische Musik: Daher: 5 - bleibt mir lieber fern mit reiner Klassik. Wenn man das ganze mit Beats oder Gitarren bastardisiert, höre ich dann wieder gerne hin.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

2 

Ist auf jedenfall nicht schlecht. Hin und wieder höre ich mal wieder Klassik


----------



## TheUnderclocker (15. April 2014)

[1-6] Ich finde, man kann man einen ganzen Musikstil nicht so pauschal einer Note zuweisen, da es einfach so viele verschiedene Werke gibt.
Manche wirken einschläfernd, langweilig, andere sind interessant, wiederum andere können spannend sein.

Z.B. das Starwars Theme ist in mehrere Abschnitte gegliedert, hört sich einfach gut und fröhlich an.

Dann gibt es da noch diverse Violinstücke, die einfach starke Stimmung erzeugen.
Die Filmmusik von Fabelhafte Welt von Amelie ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Bei mir kommt es auf meine Stimmung an ob ich Klassik höre aber mögen tue ich es schon.


----------



## repe (5. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ich mag Klassik, geh auch ab und an in die Oper. Jedoch kann ich mich mit vielen modernen Inszenierungen gar nicht anfreunden. ZB gehört zu einer Zauberflöten-Aufführung einfach ein tolles Bühnenbild und märchenhafte Kostüme...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Für so etwas habe ich kein Sitzfleisch, aber generell muss die Akustik / Abmischung stimmen


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

[1] Definitiv, die besten Filmszenen sind druch klassische Musik hinterlegt. Viele der heutigen Musik hat sich inspirieren lassen. Und es hatte noch etwas mit Arbeit zu tun ein Musikstück zu komponieren.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

gerne mal im Auto was von Wagner.


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Mögt ihr Klassik ?*

Ist eig. die höchste Form der Musik .. Auch von Leuten die man eig. nicht wirklich kennt gibt es klasse Sachen : joe hisaishi


----------

